# Motor Rotates while towing



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Our motor seems to want to rotate while we are towing it. I have heard that there is a product that was developed to solve this problem, but have no idea who makes it. Any ideas?
thanks,
Marcia


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Rotates...you talkin the prop, or the actual motor turns from side to side as if someone was steering it?

If the motor is turning, you need a transom saver. You should have one of those regardless!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Leave it in gear...!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

The whole moter ends up rotated to one side or the other. I'm not sure how "leaving it in gear" would solve this?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

transom saver will fix that, and protect your transom.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

are you talking about the little boat?if so,just turn it all the way to one side and tie it off with a bungy the way i do.if it's the big boat it shouldn't do that with a transom saver.


aha,we both posted at the same time


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.durasafe-usa.com/transom.htm


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

ahhh...i didnt realize they had a smaller boat. shows how much I pay attention


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

This is for the Evinrude 225 for our Ranger. It has a transom saver. 
I've heard of these, for not better word... "Things"  that slip over those small horizontal metal bars which would lock the motor in place to prevent it from turning. lol.. I know I'm not sounding very intelligent right now.. but lets remember that I am still somewhat a new boater


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmm...I'm at a loss now. I can't see how it's possible for that outboard to turn with that transom saver attached correctly. That's a new one for me.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

are you crankin it down on the transom saver hard enough. if you dont it will rock back n forth.. 

sowbelly


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, it sounds like you arent trimming the motor down far enough to put the weight on the transom saver to keep it anchored.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Hmm... well I guess tonight (we will be at the Mosquito tourney) I will have to remind Rob to really tighten it down. Is there such thing as _too_ tight?


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

you dont want to hold the trim button down too long. you will notice the pump strain a little, so its not to hard to figure out. what i do is grab it and try to move it after i have the motor in the t saver. i usually grab the back of the skag and try to lift it, if it dont move its not going to roll back n forth on the trailer. can also grab the motor by the cowl and see if you can move it side to side...

sowbelly


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

While you're holding onto the tansom saver and trimming down, you'll feel it "load up" so to speak. I trim mine down just enough to take the pressure off the transom...the saver will kinda lock in place.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, just lower the motor onto the transom saver a little. For a second I thought we needed an exorsist !
Shake, your link won't work.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Serisously Jim? I just clicked and it seems ok?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Here is how the motor ends up looking after the boat is towed....










Here is that little metal bar I was referring to in an earlier post....


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

By the looks of your picture you aren't using a transom saver at all. Get one and use it and I don't think you'll run into this problem anymore.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Reel Lady said:


> The whole moter ends up rotated to one side or the other. I'm not sure how "leaving it in gear" would solve this?


Okay, I understand now. I thought you where refering to "Wind-milling". I had two slats on my last boat which was an I/O, they essentially functioned the say as a transom saver. From the photos you posted, I would venture to say a slat would prevent the engine from pivoting while towing it.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

oops, forgot one picture.. the transom saver...


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

reel lady.... that picture you just posted.... just above the part of thr motor where it mounts to the transom. There is another little part that folds down to keep the motor in place, I have the exact same thing at work. The transom saver you are talking about it used as a secondary in case the first one fails... I wished I knew how to pint it out to you, but it is the little funny wedge shapped thing in the upper right hand corner. if you rotate it 90 - 18o degress then trim your motor, it will hold it.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey lady, I cant help at all with the problem but that is one BIG ENGINE!  How fast will the boat run?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

*ltfd596*... can you actually see this piece in the picture that I posted? 
*Twistertail*... we've had this boat up to 55mph according to our GPS. (originally I had thought it was 59, but Rob just informed me it was 55  )
I'm sure we could go even faster if we werent so bogged down with fishing gear, extra batteries, and gas


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

yes, if I can figure out how to post a pic, I will show you.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Definitely buy a true transom saver. Worth the $50, and it will save that Ranger and fix your prob!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

ltfd596 - Is this the wedge shaped thing you were talking about?


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

See if this works.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow... simultanous picture posting  I see we were on the same page! 
Great information... We were never told about that piece when we got the boat... 
Thanks sooooo much!
Marcia


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

yeah, with the motor in the up position. Turn that piece down, the motor has to trimmed all the way UP. Rotate that piece to the down position, and then trim down, it will lock you motor in place.... the transom save you are using now can still be opened (for alack of better term) and it will act as a "safety" for the lock I just described.

Good luck and let me know how it goes.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Reel lady do yourself and get a real transom saver


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

Reel Lady, Please, Please go buy a transom saver like this one 

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=20957&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

Nothing against your built in one, but that should almost be used as a spare, this one takes off much more weight from the transom and places it on the strong beam of the ranger trail.

J


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

I agree, you really should have the part like from BPS below. I always put the U shaped part on the center roller of the trailer and then bungeed the dove tail to the lower unit and lowered the trim to snug it up. It will put the weight on the trailer and reduce the stress on the boat. The built in ones are not true transome savers. They only prevent bouncing of the engine but do not reduce the weight stress at all.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

But this would work....


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a link to what you are looking for at Cabelas
(what a link LOL ) its called a steering lock and the problem you are having happen mostly on boats with Hydralic steering
hope this helps
geowol
George

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ink.jhtml.1_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21276&hasJS=true


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

"Transom Saver" will work, but you can get a section of 3/4 inch pvc pipe and cut it into 2 pieces. Now cut out a section lengthwise just enough to snap over the steering shafts. Will work in same manner as product from cabelas in previous post!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Take everyones advice and buy and use the transom saver bar. What you are using now is not taking the wieght off of the transom. The bar will take the weight off the transom and put it on the trailer and extend the life and reduce the wear and tear on your transom during trailering.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

transom savers are a great thing, we even use one, that bolts straight to the trailor, on you 14ft with a 9.9


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

geowol said:


> Here is a link to what you are looking for at Cabelas
> (what a link LOL ) its called a steering lock and the problem you are having happen mostly on boats with Hydralic steering
> hope this helps
> geowol
> ...


geowol,
That is exactly what I was refering to. After reading some of the other suggestions, I have to agree with the transom saver idea too. Use both to insure the motor will not pivot while towing and also reduce the weight on the boat transom. One thing about those steering locks though, remember to remove it when launching your boat, otherwise you won't be able to steer the boat.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks so much for finding those pieces to solve my motor rotating issue. 
As for the transom saver....Should we just stop using the one that is built in and _only _ use the new one that I plan on purchasing? Or use Both??? 
Just want to say thanks so much for helping me out


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Once you start using the new one you won't even think of the built in one  My brother has a 225hp yammy,just got him to start using one.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Transdom savers has always been a hot topic in regards to the stress that they can put on the boats transdom
Normally you see gel coat cracking in the cornners of the splash well or the top of the deck
I think it is also part of how the boat and trailer is matched and adjusted to fit
however there are new designs that work with the steering locks that I posted 
and as stated with the steering locks they are designed to help save the transdom savers
Here are a couple of new designs for transdom savers

http://www.m-ywedge.com/index.html

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...01&langId=-1&catalogId=10001&productId=125817
there is a lot of info out there and a lot of debates
hope this helps
Geowol
George


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

I've always been told to use what the manufacturers recommend, and OMC recommends not using an external saver for their motors. Think about it - RL you paid quite a pretty penny for that ride. Do you think the dealer will let you walk out of there without something you really should have?

I've always used externals up until we bought our last boat, which has a 1998 'Rude Oceanpro on it (150hp). I've not had the problems like you have, but use both 'switches'. No more worrying about potentially having an external saver 'kick out' if you hit a hard bump, which could cause quite a bit of damage. Imagine that kicking off your trailer roller, then possibly hitting something at highway speeds.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

My buddy has a 20' ranger and uses the built in transom saver. His transom saver would have to be about 6' long with the way his ranger has the transom set back design typical on rangers. He had your same problem with the motor moving back and forth. They sell pvc clips that snap onto the steering rods on each side of the motor. They are about 3" long and look like a small piece of pvc pipe that has about 1/4 inch cut out from top to bottom and it simply snaps over the steering rod (not sure what it is called) but the part that is on the side that when you turn the wheel it makes the motor turn. This then will prevent the motor from moving side to side. I don't know where he got them but it would be real easy to make. I would probably forget to take them off until i got used to them. They may get a little grease on them too. But it worked for him. Good luck.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If you don't want to use a transom saver you could try attaching your starp to the steering wheel to prevent it from turning and that way when you launch you won't have to remeber to remove a locking device from the motor itself. You will always see the strap on the wheel. Just a thought.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

We used to have I/O motors, but we used those PVC inserts fro the hydraulics as transome savers for both the trim and turning issue. They probably cost next to nothing and saved a lot of heart-ache. I would call the dealer and ask. Like CaptnRoger said, I have a hard time believing they would let you buy that rig without recommending the proper trailering gear. 

It's good you asked now instead of after the damage.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm thinking high 60's pretty easily. The 'Rude 225 E-tecs are pumping out so serious ponies- what prop are you running?

Rangers are heavy boats but 65 should be simple for that boat. What are your RPM's at WOT? Somethings not right if you're only getting 55- I can do 50 in my boat with a 150 on the back. You're lighter and flatter and obviously higher powered. 

Nice boat and engine combo. And yes, you should be running with a Transom Saver. It helps. 

UFM82


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, we solved the motor rotating problem by purchasing these little plastic clips that slide over the hydraulic steering bars. Very simple to put on and take off....
UFM... Hmm.. not sure about the props specifications...Also havent really paid attention to the RPMs at WOT. I will take not next time we're out though. As for us being lighter than you.. gosh, I dont know about that. We don't have a Bass Boat, ours is the "Fisherman" or "Walleye" style boat and is much deeper than your typical bass boat. I read on another message board that they often refer to these boats as a "Lead Sled". 
What I'd like to do though is empty it of all of it's contents (which is quite a bit!) and run it at WOT on flat water with an almost empty gas tank. Our tank is 55 gallons and at 8 pounds per gallon, well, that can be alot of additional weight. 
Also, we do have a transom saver. It is just the "Built in" kind, not the Bar type.


----------



## BoatboyDusie (Jun 25, 2005)

Motor toter makes an extended transom savor for the Rangers because of their long set back . I myself would recommend the motor jacks from Wes Kemper.


----------

